# I meant to join this forum a 4 years ago...



## Frederik Sjölund (Jan 2, 2013)

...but for some reason I didn't.

But that's not important. The important thing is that I finally joined!

My name is Frederik (a name which I so cleverly concealed with my nickname).
I am addicted to creativity and I come from Sweden.
During the day I serve the purpose such of a 3D Artist in the Video Games Industry.
By night, I attempt to make music and/or improve myself in doing so.
The 3D Art started out as a hobby. And then it turned into work. 
That was when I figured I needed a new hobby. And I had always wanted to make music. So that's when I started using virtual instruments. Back in 2004. I've been on it on and off and have since collected a modest library of sounds, orchestras, synths and whats nots.
The latest purchase (which I bought on New Years Eve actually) was LASS Lite 2, CineBrass Core, CineWinds Core, CineOrch, TrueStrike 1 & 2. I got a little carried away. But hopefully they will serve me well.

Anyways. I look forward to hanging around here for some time 

Cheers!


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 2, 2013)

Välkommen!


----------



## Frederik Sjölund (Jan 2, 2013)

Man tackar och bockar! :D


----------



## lee (Jan 2, 2013)

Varmt välkommen till det ultimata vi-forumet!

Ha så kul bland amatörer o stora Hollywood namn...


----------



## cc64 (Jan 2, 2013)

lee @ Wed Jan 02 said:


> Varmt välkommen till det ultimata vi-forumet!
> 
> Ha så kul bland amatörer o stora Hollywood namn...



Yes and lest we forget Semlor aficionados(Moi ; )

Claude


----------



## IFM (Jan 2, 2013)

You wouldn't by chance be working for a certain four letter company in Stockholm? If yes say hello to my good friend Sam...he's in the audio dept. 
Welcome!

Chris


----------



## Frederik Sjölund (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys 

Dragonwind: I do know a whole lot of the people at Dice but mainly because those particular people are former Grinners.
I work at Avalanche Studios 

And here is a me testing out some of my new samples:
https://soundcloud.com/frederik-emanuel-sj-lund/testing-more
Actually I'm trying to build on my orchestral template but I get so distracted with the new instruments I can't keep my fingers off of them.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 3, 2013)

Välkommen.


----------



## rannar (Jan 3, 2013)

Välkommen, mycket Sverige här nu


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hej och välkommen! :D


----------



## Frederik Sjölund (Jan 3, 2013)

Jädrarns vad många Swedes det var här då 
Tack och hej!


----------

